
Suggest HN: Can we please start tagging links with autoplay media? - malikNF
I have yet to meet a person who enjoys auto playing videos and other types of media on sites, and yet every day this situation is getting worse, I have stopped clicking on known websites with auto-play media like Bloomberg  or CNN just because of this.<p>If we can start tagging sites with a tag like [Auto-play], I feel it would save a lot of us from being taken in by surprise when we visit these sites.
======
jasonkostempski
If your browser doesn't support disabling autoplay, send them a request for
change. They created the problem, it's their job to fix it.

~~~
gaxun
Indeed.

Web browsers are generally free to use and there are several serious
contenders and many less popular ones.

So the main thing they should be competing on is _user experience_.

But it seems to me that browsers frequently fail to deliver a user-first
experience.

The browser should only take actions specifically requested by a user, as his
agent. Everything about the experience needs to be reframed from that
perspective.

Some browsers lately seem to be doing a little better at this, but just adding
"advanced flag" features on to an existing product isn't going to help
mainstream users at all.

------
ageitgey
Pro-tip:

chrome://flags/#autoplay-policy

~~~
majewsky
For Firefox, set media.autoplay.enabled = false in about:config.

------
ojuara
You can use Safari.

[https://www.macworld.co.uk/how-to/mac-software/how-stop-
auto...](https://www.macworld.co.uk/how-to/mac-software/how-stop-autoplay-
video-in-safari-chrome-on-mac-3661342/)

------
asdsa5325
I disagree- HN should _remove_ any links that have autoplaying media.

------
reificator
> _I have yet to meet a person who enjoys auto playing videos and other types
> of media on sites_

I know plenty of people who work in advertising.

~~~
tatersolid
>I know plenty of people who work in advertising.

That’s the funny thing, most people I know in advertising complain about page
slowness and marketing run ad blockers.

Even they hate auto-play video, but they’re perfectly willing to try and force
it and a thousand other abominations on _other people_.

Which makes them... _sociopaths?_

